# Colin Powell Endorses Obama



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Newsboy hasn't posted this yet, so I thought I would.

Thoughts?




Meet The Press - Video, Podcasts, News and Politics, Transcripts- MSNBC.com



*



			Former Secretary of State Gen. Colin Powell endorses Sen. Barack Obama &#8212; only on "Meet the Press." Powell breaks his recent silence and shares his reasons for crossing party lines.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## manifold (Oct 19, 2008)

I just saw this.

I think it's great, since I endorse Obama too.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

manifold said:


> I just saw this.
> 
> I think it's great, since I endorse Obama too.



You do have a Colin Powell like quality to you,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...-endorsed-obama-for-president.html#post846804


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Why do any democrats care who Powell endorses?  Remember his speech at the UN?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 19, 2008)

McCain is PISSED!!!!!

I'm glad that one of our greatest military men is endorsing someone who is (probably) going to be one of our best presidents.

But.....it's not because Obama is so great, it's because of the mess that Curious George and Co. have left in DC.  He's going to be known as the greatest because of the challenges that are going to face him over the next 4-8 years.

If he can get through the first term without making things worse, he's gonna be a shoe-in for 2012.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

Did ya miss this one, Echo?  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/61482-colin-powell-has-endorsed-obama-for-president.html#post846804


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Why do any democrats care who Powell endorses?  Remember his speech at the UN?



Elvis, are you really that blind?

You don't think democrats can't respect and admire Colin Powell? He is a great man who I wish was running for office. I'm not one sided like some people, I choose the person not the party. Go to the Meet the Press link to see what he had to say on choosing to go to war in 2002,,you may be enlightened. 

*Also, you didn't tell me what you think of him endorsing Obama. You do have some thoughts on that, don't you?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Elvis, are you really that blind?
> 
> You don't think democrats can't respect and admire Colin Powell? He is a great man who I wish was running for office. I'm not one sided like some people, I choose the person not the party. Go to the Meet the Press link to see what he had to say on choosing to go to war in 2002,,you may be enlightened.
> 
> *Also, you didn't tell me what you think of him endorsing Obama. You do have some thoughts on that, don't you?



I could care less who he endorses.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I could care less who he endorses.



Then why did you post in here?

Didn't I ask in the beginning of the thread what people's thoughts were?

hmmmmmm......


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Did ya miss this one, Echo?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/61482-colin-powell-has-endorsed-obama-for-president.html#post846804



I swear, I looked through the Political, the Election and the General Discussion threads hunting for something and couldn't find anything! Oh well,,at least elvis is here talking to me!


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Then why did you post in here?
> 
> Didn't I ask in the beginning of the thread what people's thoughts were?
> 
> hmmmmmm......



I gave you my thoughts.  "Why does anyone care?"


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I gave you my thoughts.  "Why does anyone care?"



I care! It's telling that he didn't put down McCain, but the Republican Party as one of his reasons. He thinks it's going in the wrong direction, and Obama will lead our country in the right direction.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I care! It's telling that he didn't put down McCain, but the Republican Party as one of his reasons. He thinks it's going in the wrong direction, and Obama will lead our country in the right direction.



I have never understood why endorsements mean so much to people.  The only reason you care more about who Powell is endorsing more than who Cheney is endorsing is because you think Powell is "switching sides" which he isnt.  The reason I believed there were WMD's in Iraq was because of Powell.  I thought if he thought there were weapons, there must be because he wasn't a yes-man.  Turns out he was one.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I care! It's telling that he didn't put down McCain, but the Republican Party as one of his reasons. He thinks it's going in the wrong direction, and Obama will lead our country in the right direction.


YOu should ask Del to post his Barry Goldwater quote! He talked about where the GOP was going in the 90's. They don't like how it is becoming the religious right and not uniting people. In order to be a good American you have to be a christian republican who hates muslims, and I am not saying that is how all repubs feel but quite a bit do.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> YOu should ask Del to post his Barry Goldwater quote! He talked about where the GOP was going in the 90's. They don't like how it is becoming the religious right and not uniting people. In order to be a good American you have to be a christian republican who hates muslims, and I am not saying that is how all repubs feel but quite a bit do.



Huh?


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

I respect Colin Powell and what he has to say.  He is one Republican that is not afraid to say that McCain is not the man to do the job, even though he respects him.  This is what the country needs .... whatever you want to call it. 

Yahoo! (Powell interview after making descision.)


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> I respect Colin Powell and what he has to say.  He is one Republican that is not afraid to say that McCain is not the man to do the job, even though he respects him.  This is what the country needs .... whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Yahoo! (Powell interview after making descision.)



Powell isn't a republican.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Powell isn't a republican.



I guess not anymore!


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Powell isn't a republican.



Interesting.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Powell isn't a republican.


He is what republicans used to be!


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I guess not anymore!



When there was word spreading that Powell would run for President, they were saying it would have been on the democratic ticket.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> When there was word spreading that Powell would run for President, they were saying it would have been on the democratic ticket.



So?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> So?



So.... 
he never was a republican.
People assume he is republican because he said there were WMD's.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Huh?



I will try to find Del's quotes in the other thread! Goldwater called the way the Repubs were moving over ten years ago and how he didn't like the way the party was moving.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> So....
> he never was a republican.



Ahhhh ..... maybe you should tell him that!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> When there was word spreading that Powell would run for President, they were saying it would have been on the democratic ticket.



Really?

Could you provide a link that he switched to the Dem Party, and that he isn't a Republican? Thanks. 


Or maybe Newspaperboy could do it?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Ahhhh ..... maybe you should tell him that!



Why would a republican consider running on the democratic ticket?


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Why would a republican consider running on the democratic ticket?


Elvis .... the next time you start spouting off ... you better check your facts.

All I am sayin!


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Really?
> 
> Could you provide a link that he switched to the Dem Party, and that he isn't a Republican? Thanks.
> 
> ...



Here's one. the first one I found.
Powell to Run for President as a Democrat!


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

No shock. Powell always leaned left politically. You libs didn't know that???

Oh and all that spent the years calling him ''uncle Tom'' can now come forth with your hypocritical love for him..


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Here's one. the first one I found.
> Powell to Run for President as a Democrat!



Did you even read your own link?




> If he can't get him to change parties then he'll run Powell as a Republican since neither party has any heir apparent. Doerr is sick of losing and sees Powell as his ticket to the White House cabinet.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Here's one. the first one I found.
> Powell to Run for President as a Democrat!




Uh, did you read the article? 



> So what is this ambitious political maven doing with Powell?
> 
> *It's obvious to me: he wants to flip Powell into a Democrat and run him for President.
> 
> If he can't get him to change parties then he'll run Powell as a Republican since neither party has any heir apparent. Doerr is sick of losing and sees Powell as his ticket to the White House cabinet.*


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Powell isn't a republican.



Is Newt Gingrich a republican?


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> No shock. Powell always leaned left politically. You libs didn't know that???
> 
> Oh and all that spent the years calling him ''uncle Tom'' can now come forth with your hypocritical love for him..



Not even worth a comment.  Carry on.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> No shock. Powell always leaned left politically. You libs didn't know that???
> 
> Oh and all that spent the years calling him ''uncle Tom'' can now come forth with your hypocritical love for him..



Hon, you must be thinking of some of your friends.

I, and nobody I know, has  EVER called Colin Powell "Uncle Tom"

But thanks for your 2 cents, very enlightening.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Huh?


 
"Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them." BG 1995

This is what I was refering to, Del orginally posted this in "Your Opposite Favorite" thread


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Uh, did you read the article?



I told you it was the first one I could find.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I told you it was the first one I could find.



You sure did Elvis, you sure did!


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> Is Newt Gingrich a republican?



I think we all know he isn't as far right as Newt.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You sure did Elvis, you sure did!



sure did what?  You demand an article, so i gave you the first one that showed up.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Now it is over...

Powell may actually like Obama and believe in him but I can help but think this is George W. Boooooosh's payback for getting Powell to go to the UN and lie for him.

George W Boooooosh has been the best thing to happen to the Democrats in years.  THANKS FOR ALL YOU GOP SHEEP WHO ENABLED THIS TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I think we all know he isn't as far right as Newt.





ABC News: Gingrich Impressed With Powell Nod


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> sure did what?  You demand an article, so i gave you the first one that showed up.



You are correct sir.

You should have read it first.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> "Mark my word, if and when these preachers get control of the [Republican] party, and they're sure trying to do so, it's going to be a terrible damn problem. Frankly, these people frighten me. Politics and governing demand compromise. But these Christians believe they are acting in the name of God, so they can't and won't compromise. I know, I've tried to deal with them." BG 1995
> 
> This is what I was refering to, Del orginally posted this in "Your Opposite Favorite" thread




Gotcha.


Nothing wrong with Christians, I am one. I am also voting for Obama.

I think he meant the fundamentalists that are trying to dictate the Republican Party, eh?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> You should have read it first.



What Would Make Colin Powell Run? - TIME

Is this one better?  Read the whole thing.  It proves he isn't solid for one party or the other.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Elvis, in your eyes then John McCain is a Democrat?

Since you know, he was almost John Kerry's VP pick 4 years ago.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> ABC News: Gingrich Impressed With Powell Nod



That proves he is as far right as newt?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> What Would Make Colin Powell Run? - TIME
> 
> Is this one better?  Read the whole thing.  It proves he isn't solid for one party or the other.



I will, be back in 15 minutes, got to go get the kid from a friend's house! 

Don't leave the building Elvis!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Nothing wrong with Christians, I am one. I am also voting for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Hon, you must be thinking of some of your friends.
> 
> I, and nobody I know, has  EVER called Colin Powell "Uncle Tom"
> 
> But thanks for your 2 cents, very enlightening.



First off, with all due respect, I am not your hon.

Secondly, I didn't say you called Powell an ''uncle Tom'', but I have seen, and argued with plenty which have. So, didn't make that one up.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Not even worth a comment.  Carry on.





Yet you commented..


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Elvis, in your eyes then John McCain is a Democrat?
> 
> Since you know, he was almost John Kerry's VP pick 4 years ago.



In my eyes, McCain is his own man. Powell is his own man.  Neither is particularly faithful to either party.  I always thought Powell was a centrist.  That was why I believed in the WMD's. Because Powell gave that speech.  I didn't think he would lie.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I will, be back in 15 minutes, got to go get the kid from a friend's house!
> 
> Don't leave the building Elvis!



I'll try not to.  I'll have to resist the urge to shoot the TV if Michael Jackson is on though.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> In my eyes, McCain is his own man. Powell is his own man.  Neither is particularly faithful to either party.  I always thought Powell was a centrist.  That was why I believed in the WMD's. Because Powell gave that speech.  I didn't think he would lie.



If I am not mistaken, Powell was an Independant...back when.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> First off, with all due respect, I am not your hon.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't say you called Powell an ''uncle Tom'', but I have seen, and argued with plenty which have. So, didn't make that one up.



I, too, have heard the "Uncle Tom" comment from liberals and much worse.  I like your avatar.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> If I am not mistaken, Powell was an Independant...back when.



Correct.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> In my eyes, McCain is his own man. Powell is his own man.  Neither is particularly faithful to either party.  I always thought Powell was a centrist.  That was why I believed in the WMD's. Because Powell gave that speech.  I didn't think he would lie.



Elvis, you are like John McCain; you change your views in a single bound.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I, too, have heard the "Uncle Tom" comment from liberals and much worse.  I like your avatar.



But not those Republicans or anything right Elvis?

Maybe from Liberals elsewhere but not here. So think of a new talking point.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I, too, have heard the "Uncle Tom" comment from liberals and much worse.  I like your avatar.



  Thank you.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Elvis, you are like John McCain; you change your views in a single bound.



And how exactly, did I do that?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> But not those Republicans or anything right Elvis?
> 
> Maybe from Liberals elsewhere but not here. So think of a new talking point.



I meant in reference to Powell.  I never said liberals here, there anywhere.  I said liberals.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> And how exactly, did I do that?



You talked one minute how Powell was basically a Democrat to "he's a centrist".


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I meant in reference to Powell.



Again, maybe from others but not here.

Besides, I expect the Uncle Tom and Judas calls from the GOP against Powell now.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> You talked one minute how Powell was basically a Democrat to "he's a centrist".



never said he was a democrat.  said he wasn't republican.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Again, maybe from others but not here.
> 
> Besides, I expect the Uncle Tom and Judas calls from the GOP against Powell now.



Judas?  That namecalling is reserved for James Carville, who last I checked, isn't in the GOP.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Again, maybe from others but not here.
> 
> Besides, I expect the Uncle Tom and Judas calls from the GOP against Powell now.



he cant be Judas if he wasn't a true republican.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with Christians, I am one. I am also voting for Obama.
> ...


That is exactly what I think he meant! There is nothing wrong with being Christian, the problem is it being involved in a party or election. Or excluding people because they don't believe in the same things you do!


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Newsboy hasn't posted this yet, so I thought I would.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...



Colin PowelL the man who made the speech at the UN, a Bush insider, supporting Obama. Now that's priceless.....


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Colin PowelL the man who made the speech at the UN, a Bush insider, supporting Obama. Now that's priceless.....



Glad you like it too jreeves!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Glad you like it too jreeves!



Remember, if Powell had supported McCain then he would of thrown it in all our faces.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> What Would Make Colin Powell Run? - TIME
> 
> Is this one better?  Read the whole thing.  It proves he isn't solid for one party or the other.





> Who was the general so popular that politicians of both parties salivated at the thought of him on the national ticket? No, not Eisenhower. This general is very much alive and all over TV. And being mentioned for Secretary of State if he wants a new job before 1996. It is of course, Colin Powell.



So even though the Republicans are saying it's no big deal he's endorsing Obama, don't you think they would be foaming at the mouth right now if he would have said he's endorsing McCain today?

Be honest now.............

The thing is, BOTH PARTIES respect the man! Somehow, *some *of you can't see that!


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Again, maybe from others but not here.
> 
> Besides, I expect the Uncle Tom and Judas calls from the GOP against Powell now.



Are you hearing any yet ?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> So even though the Republicans are saying it's no big deal he's endorsing Obama, don't you think they would be foaming at the mouth right now if he would have said he's endorsing McCain today?
> 
> Be honest now.............
> 
> The thing is, BOTH PARTIES respect the man! Somehow, *some *of you can't see that!



I can't speak for republicans.  I don't know why this is such a surprise.  People think because he played the game for the republicans at the UN that he's a neocon.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> So even though the Republicans are saying it's no big deal he's endorsing Obama, don't you think they would be foaming at the mouth right now if he would have said he's endorsing McCain today?
> 
> Be honest now.............
> 
> The thing is, BOTH PARTIES respect the man! Somehow, *some *of you can't see that!



Since I am not a party person, merely a conservative, it matters not to me.
I always liked (not loved) Powell..EVEN THOUGH I KNEW HE WAS LIBERAL.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I can't speak for republicans.  I don't know why this is such a surprise.  People think because he played the game for the republicans at the UN that he's a neocon.



Well, I also think the Republicans are surprised because he's donated money to McCain's Campaign.....

Ya think?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I can't speak for republicans.  I don't know why this is such a surprise.  People think because he played the game for the republicans at the UN that he's a neocon.




neocon? Ya think?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, I also think the Republicans are surprised because he's donated money to McCain's Campaign.....
> 
> Ya think?



probably.  The repubs will be angry, for sure.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> In my eyes, McCain is his own man. Powell is his own man.  Neither is particularly faithful to either party.  I always thought Powell was a centrist.  That was why I believed in the WMD's. Because Powell gave that speech.  I didn't think he would lie.



He didn't lie.  he was fed a lie and then he repeated it as fact because the Booooosh-DICK administration knew people would believe him before they would believe the criminals in the WH.  Obviously, you did.

Powell was so shaken by the administration's falsehoods and especially their abuse of his good reputation that he resigned.  Rove and Boooooosh did anyone in who got in their way, including John MCCain in 2000 in South Carolina.  McCain should have been the GOP nominee in 2000.  If he had, we would not be fighting the war in Iraq and spending a Trillion dollars on Booooooosh's follies.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> He didn't lie.  he was fed a lie and then he repeated it as fact because the Booooosh-DICK administration knew people would believe him before they would believe the criminals in the WH.  Obviously, you did.
> 
> Powell was so shaken by the administration's falsehoods and especially their abuse of his good reputation that he resigned.  Rove and Boooooosh did anyone in who got in their way, including John MCCain in 2000 in South Carolina.  McCain should have been the GOP nominee in 2000.  If he had, we would not be fighting the war in Iraq and spending a Trillion dollars on Booooooosh's follies.



At what point was Powell trying to talk Bush out of the war?  was this before or after the speech at the UN?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 19, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> He didn't lie.  he was fed a lie and then he repeated it as fact because the Booooosh-DICK administration knew people would believe him before they would believe the criminals in the WH.  Obviously, you did.
> 
> Powell was so shaken by the administration's falsehoods and especially their abuse of his good reputation that he resigned.  Rove and Boooooosh did anyone in who got in their way, including John MCCain in 2000 in South Carolina.  McCain should have been the GOP nominee in 2000.  If he had, we would not be fighting the war in Iraq and spending a Trillion dollars on Booooooosh's follies.



You know....you may be right!  And, even if 9/11 DID happen all over again, McCain wouldn't have been blinded by oil and his daddy getting threatened.

Compound that to the fact that its before 2004 (which IMHO is when McCain became McStupid), back then, he used to have a pretty good head on his shoulders.  After 2004?  He was so blinded by his desire for the White House that he followed Bush Jr. around like a pandering puppy.  Now?  He's been groomed by Bush Jr. (although he says he's against him, he really isn't), and is looking to step in and take up where Curious George left off.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Since I am not a party person, merely a conservative, it matters not to me.
> I always liked (not loved) Powell..EVEN THOUGH I KNEW HE WAS LIBERAL.




Does it give you some sick sense of power to call everyone who does not agree with you a liberal?  Powell is not a liberal.  He is not an ultra-conservative either.  Powell is more of a maverick than John MCCain used to be before he became a Booooosh lapdog in order to gain the GOP nomination.

McCain, who I greatly respect, was in a tough spot.  Either he remains a maverick and bipartisan on many issues and loses the GOP nomination or he slides to the right and appeases the neocons by hugging Boooosh and then wins the GOP nomination.  McCain chose the latter.

Personally, I was ready to vote for him until he decided to be a Boooosh deciple.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know....you may be right!  And, even if 9/11 DID happen all over again, McCain wouldn't have been blinded by oil and his daddy getting threatened.
> 
> Compound that to the fact that its before 2004 (which IMHO is when McCain became McStupid), back then, he used to have a pretty good head on his shoulders.  After 2004?  He was so blinded by his desire for the White House that he followed Bush Jr. around like a pandering puppy.  Now?  He's been groomed by Bush Jr. (although he says he's against him, he really isn't), and is looking to step in and take up where Curious George left off.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Modbert said:


> Remember, if Powell had supported McCain then he would of thrown it in all our faces.



So much for the failed policies of the last eight years, if it benefits us politically.....


----------



## Luissa (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> neocon? Ya think?


Powell is not a neocon! He is what conservatives used to be, that is why old school conservatives are jumping ship. And alot of this has to do with Sarah Palin!


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> That proves he is as far right as newt?



No, it proves that Gingrich (who you say is right) sat up and took notice when Powell endorsed Obama.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> No, it proves that Gingrich (who you say is right) sat up and took notice when Powell endorsed Obama.



And.......


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

And so should you.

But if you want to dismiss it, go right ahead.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> And so should you.
> 
> But if you want to dismiss it, go right ahead.



What am I supposed to do?  Say, oh wow, Powell endorsed Obama, I should vote for Obama now!!!!


----------



## Caligirl (Oct 19, 2008)

The comment was directed at your comments that Powell is a democrat so his endorsement is meaningless.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 19, 2008)

A black man voting for Obama?  You don't say.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

Colin Powell endorses Obama -- Courant.com



> Powell expressed disappointment in the negative tone of McCain's campaign, his _choice of Alaska Gov. Sarah Palin_ as a running mate and their decision to focus in the closing weeks of the contest on Obama's ties to 1960s-era radical William Ayers, saying "_it goes too far_."


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

Stoner said:


> A black man voting for Obama?  You don't say.



Spoken like a true racist.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Spoken like a true racist.



No, it's called demographics.  He'll get 90 percent of the African American vote.  Given the church Obama went to, no supporter should call anyone else a racist.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Powell is sticking it to "The Man" George Booooosh.  Can't you people understand that?  Powell is still ticked from the total screwing he was given by the Boooosh administration while he was Secretary of State.  He was left on the outside while Dumsfeld and DICK had Booooosh's ear.  He was the one set up by Booooosh when he was told to go to the UN and spread the WMD lie.

THIS ONE'S FOR YOU BOOOOOOOSH!  YOU HAVE *TOTALLY SCREWED *THE GOP.  CONGRATS!  THANKS


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> Powell is sticking it to "The Man" George Booooosh.  Can't you people understand that?  Powell is still ticked from the total screwing he was given by the Boooosh administration while he was Secretary of State.  He was left on the outside while Dumsfeld and DICK had Booooosh's ear.  He was the one set up by Booooosh when he was told to go to the UN and spread the WMD lie.
> 
> THIS ONE'S FOR YOU BOOOOOOOSH!  YOU HAVE *TOTALLY SCREWED *THE GOP.  CONGRATS!  THANKS



If that's the case, why did he give money to McCain's campaign?


----------



## notomccain (Oct 19, 2008)

great  news!! he really  ripped  palin!!


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Luissa27 said:


> Powell is not a neocon! He is what conservatives used to be, that is why old school conservatives are jumping ship. And alot of this has to do with Sarah Palin!





Oh GMAB!! LOL

First off..Powell has NEVER been conservative..sheeesh..

Secondly..Cons I know (and there are tons) are not jumping ship anytime soon, and especially not due to Palin. Sheesh...again.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

notomccain said:


> great  news!! he really  ripped  palin!!




Why is that great?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> Does it give you some sick sense of power to call everyone who does not agree with you a liberal?  Powell is not a liberal.  He is not an ultra-conservative either.  Powell is more of a maverick than John MCCain used to be before he became a Booooosh lapdog in order to gain the GOP nomination.
> 
> McCain, who I greatly respect, was in a tough spot.  Either he remains a maverick and bipartisan on many issues and loses the GOP nomination or he slides to the right and appeases the neocons by hugging Boooosh and then wins the GOP nomination.  McCain chose the latter.
> 
> Personally, I was ready to vote for him until he decided to be a Boooosh deciple.




Please *provide proof *that I called everyone that doesn't agree with me a liberal. Do so..or STFU at me..mmm...k??


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> No, it's called demographics.  He'll get 90 percent of the African American vote.  Given the church Obama went to, no supporter should call anyone else a racist.



Got a (proof) link to that 90% African American vote ... or are you spouting off again and will grab the first one that suits your needs?

I think Obama has explained the church he went to ... want to explain your's? 

Come to think about it ... Sarah's church is pretty spooky too.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Got a (proof) link to that 90% African American vote ... or are you spouting off again and will grab the first one that suits your needs?
> 
> I think Obama has explained the church he went to ... want to explain your's?
> 
> Come to think about it ... Sarah's church is pretty spooky too.



That link didn't suit my needs if you remember correctly.  However, the second one did and proved my point.

The democrats get 80 to 90 percent of the democratic vote. I don't need a link for that.  Everyone already knows.   Obama didn't explain why he continued to sit under a racist pastor for 20 years.  Would you let McCain off the hook if he sat under David Duke for 20 years?  I doubt it.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Got a (proof) link to that 90% African American vote ... or are you spouting off again and will grab the first one that suits your needs?
> 
> I think Obama has explained the church he went to ... want to explain your's?
> 
> Come to think about it ... Sarah's church is pretty spooky too.



You think Obama's explaination is satisfactory? That he never heard any contraversial comments in 20 years?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

jreeves said:


> You think Obama's explaination is satisfactory? That he never heard any contraversial comments in 20 years?



Of course it is.  Obama can do no wrong.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Of course it is.  Obama can do no wrong.



Of course he can do wrong and he'll make mistakes as a president. But at least he's intelligent....unlike the current nimrod in the WH...


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Of course he can do wrong and he'll make mistakes as a president. But at least he's intelligent....unlike the current nimrod in the WH...



What makes him more intelligent than the nimrod?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> What makes him more intelligent than the nimrod?




What doesn't? Hell, even Allie's more intelligent than the Nimrod. He is articulate, thoughtful when answering questions and knowledgeable about the rest of the world. Does he know everything? No. GW knew nothin!


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What doesn't? Hell, even Allie's more intelligent than the Nimrod. He is articulate, thoughtful when answering questions and knowledgeable about the rest of the world. Does he know everything? No. GW knew nothin!



How, then, do we explain his MBA from Harvard?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> What doesn't? Hell, even Allie's more intelligent than the Nimrod. He is articulate, thoughtful when answering questions and knowledgeable about the rest of the world. Does he know everything? No. *GW knew nothin!*




He knew enough to keep us from being attacked on our own soil again for the last 7 years.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> He knew enough to keep us from being attacked on our own soil again for the last 7 years.



How many attacks by muslim extremists occurred _on american soil_ during Clinton's two terms?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> He knew enough to keep us from being attacked on our own soil again for the last 7 years.




Somehow I don't think he had anything to do with it....


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> How, then, do we explain his MBA from Harvard?



I know. Incredible. Then again, I know a lot of people who went to college who copied assignments out of books etc, and got good grades. I don't believe the guy has done an honest day's work in his life. He's a lazy, stupid, ijit IMO...and I'm sticking with it...:O)


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> How many attacks by muslim extremists occurred _on american soil_ during Clinton's two terms?





Who is talking about Clinton....but since you are...I do believe it was SHORTLY after Clinton was out of office that we were attacked. What does that tell ya? Think hard. You can't plan and prepare an attack like that in a short period.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Newsboy hasn't posted this yet, so I thought I would.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...



Thoughts = means nothing to me one way or the other.  Just another name to throw out because it will no doubt impress someone.  

Just not me.  

I thought Powell was a superb military commander.  I thought Powell was a lousy politician and should have done some time in the minors instead of jumping straight into Presidential-level politics.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Somehow I don't think he had anything to do with it....



Really? Who did?


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> What makes him more intelligent than the nimrod?




Still defending Bush?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Still defending Bush?



nope. not at all. worst president in history.  we are talking about intelligence here.  not decision making.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Who is talking about Clinton....but since you are...I do believe it was SHORTLY after Clinton was out of office that we were attacked. What does that tell ya? Think hard. You can't plan and prepare an attack like that in a short period.



Clinton was only in office for 30 days, when the first WTC attack occurred. 

Guess what?  No Con has ever blamed poppy bush for that.  And no Democrat has blamed poppy bush either. 

What kind of partisan Bush loving hack are you, that you have two different standards for two different presidents.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> I know. Incredible. Then again, I know a lot of people who went to college who copied assignments out of books etc, and got good grades. I don't believe the guy has done an honest day's work in his life. He's a lazy, stupid, ijit IMO...and I'm sticking with it...:O)



that sounds like quite big conspiracy.


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Who is talking about Clinton....but since you are...I do believe it was SHORTLY after Clinton was out of office that we were attacked. What does that tell ya? Think hard. You can't plan and prepare an attack like that in a short period.



This article is about the first terrorist attack on the World Trade Center in 1993.. For the 2001 attack and destruction of the World Trade Center, see September 11, 2001 attacks.
World Trade Center Bombing 
Location New York City, New York 
Date February 26, 1993
12:18pm (UTC-5) 
Attack type car bombing 
Deaths 6 
Injured 1,042 
Perpetrator(s) Ramzi Yousef and co-conspirators 
[show]v  d  eAttacks by al-Qaeda 

1st WTC  PR Flight 434  African embassies  USS Cole  Rizal Day  2nd WTC / Pentagon / Shanksville  Ghriba  Limburg  Mombasa  Riyadh  Casablanca  Istanbul  Madrid  2nd Khobar  Sinai  1st London  2nd London  Sharm el-Sheikh  Amman  Dahab
Other Al-Qaeda-connected attacks:
Iraq  Algeria  Afghanistan  Pakistan 

The 1993 World Trade Center bombing occurred on February 26, 1993, when a car bomb was detonated below Tower One of the World Trade Center in New York City. The 1,500 lb (680 kg) urea nitrate-hydrogen gas enhanced device[1] was intended to knock the North Tower (Tower One) into the South Tower (Tower Two), bringing both towers down and killing thousands of people.[2][3] It failed to do so, but did kill six people and injured 1,042.
1993 World Trade Center bombing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The attack was planned by a group of conspirators including Ramzi Yousef, Mahmud Abouhalima, Mohammad Salameh, Nidal Ayyad, Abdul Rahman Yasin and Ahmad Ajaj. They received financing from Khaled Shaikh Mohammed, Yousef's uncle. In March 1994, four men were convicted of carrying out the bombing: Abouhalima, Ajaj, Ayyad and Salameh. The charges included conspiracy, explosive destruction of property and interstate transportation of explosives. And in November 1997, two more were convicted: Yousef, the mastermind behind the bombings, and Eyad Ismoil, who drove the truck carrying the bomb.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Still defending Bush?



Still trashing Bush with usual baseless rhetoric?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Who is talking about Clinton....but since you are...I do believe it was SHORTLY after Clinton was out of office that we were attacked. What does that tell ya? Think hard. You can't plan and prepare an attack like that in a short period.



Not as short of a period as when Clinton was in office during the first WTC attack..


----------



## Gunny (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> nope. not at all. worst president in history.  we are talking about intelligence here.  not decision making.



Good luck on that one.  He won't even be close to worst when all is said and done.  You people have ZERO objectivity and can't think past what you've seen.

Start with George Washington and work your way through the stack.  Bush won't even come close.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Really? Who did?



CIA, NSA, other intelligence bodies. Wasn't Bush..


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Not as short of a period as when Clinton was in office during the first WTC attack..



Yet because of very little action to combat terrorism in 7 years the very same building was attacked.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Clinton was only in office for 30 days, when the first WTC attack occurred.
> 
> Guess what?  No Con has ever blamed poppy bush for that.  And no Democrat has blamed poppy bush either.
> 
> What kind of partisan Bush loving hack are you, that you have two different standards for two different presidents.




LOL! You have no clue how I feel about Bush. You also have no clue how I feel about Clinton.
Stop deflecting...makes you look a wee ignorant. Wouldn't want that.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> CIA, NSA, other intelligence bodies. Wasn't Bush..



Prove it.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Gunny said:


> Good luck on that one.  He won't even be close to worst when all is said and done.  You people have ZERO objectivity and can't think past what you've seen.
> 
> Start with George Washington and work your way through the stack.  Bush won't even come close.



Ok, he's the worst since 1945.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Ok, he's the worst since 1945.





I am not sure we will know that as fact until it is in history.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> LOL! *You have no clue how I feel about Bush. *You also have no clue how I feel about Clinton.
> Stop deflecting...makes you look a wee ignorant. Wouldn't want that.



LOL

And the backpeddling begins. 

Hey, Christians aren't supposed to lie.  You've been defending Bush this whole thread.   

Please answer the question:

Why was Clinton responsible for an attack that occurred 8 months into George Junior's term...

....But you won't hold Poppy Bush responsible for an attack that occurred 30 days into Clinton's first term? 

Quite the conundrum, I'd say.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> I am not sure we will know that as fact until it is in history.



I would have to ask our history majors/historians on the board.  When do historians begin to rate presidents?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> LOL
> 
> And the backpeddling begins.
> 
> ...



Didn't clinton have four chances to arrest bin laden?  not saying bush is innocent, but clinton always gets away blame free.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> I would have to ask our history majors/historians on the board.  When do historians begin to rate presidents?



I'm sure one of em has a book out already on the next three.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Didn't clinton have four chances to arrest bin laden?  not saying bush is innocent, but clinton always gets away blame free.



Clinton made mistakes and missed opportunities. 

Bush let bin ladin get away at tora bora, and Bush has had the full strength of the US government to go after Bin Ladin, to an extent clinton didn't. 

Are you going to hold both men to the same standard, or are you going to say Bush has done a bang up job on getting bin ladin?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Clinton made mistakes and missed opportunities.
> 
> Bush let bin ladin get away at tora bora, and Bush has had the full strength of the US government to go after Bin Ladin, to an extent clinton didn't.
> 
> Are you going to hold both men to the same standard, or are you going to say Bush has done a bang up job on getting bin ladin?



I would say they both did a horrible job.  but considering the Sudanese govt offered bin laden to clinton and he refused........


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> LOL
> 
> And the backpeddling begins.
> 
> ...




Who said I was a Christian? No back peddling here missy...you have not asked, and I have not given my opinion on Bush. I also do not see where I have been defending him the whole thread.
I have been discussing Powell. Reread.

Oh while you are here...please provide the proof to all the accusations you have made toward me. Otherwise...your limp lib ideas do not impress me one iota. 
Can't provide proof? It was just automatically your assumption?
Yup..thought so.

Get lost troll!


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Yet because of very little action to combat terrorism in 7 years the very same building was attacked.



More americans were killed by terrorists under the Reagan adminstration, Poppy Bush's Adminstration, and Bush junior's adminstration, than under Clinton. 

If you look up the stats, the Clinton adminstration was actually the low point for the amount of americans killed by muslim terrorists.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> More americans were killed by terrorists under the Reagan adminstration, Poppy Bush's Adminstration, and Bush junior's adminstration, than under Clinton.
> 
> If you look up the stats, the Clinton adminstration was actually the low point for the amount of americans killed by muslim terrorists.



incident after incident, clinton did nothing. embassies, ss cole,


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> Who said I was a Christian? No back peddling here missy...you have not asked, and I have not given my opinion on Bush. I also do not see where I have been defending him the whole thread.
> I have been discussing Powell. Reread.
> 
> Oh while you are here...please provide the proof to all the accusations you have made toward me. Otherwise...your limp lib ideas do not impress me one iota.
> ...



You still haven't answered the question:

Why was clinton responsible for an attack that occurred 8 months into George Junior's term....

but, Poppy Bush wasn't responsible for an attack that occurred 30 days into Clinton's first term?

I'd appreciate an answer, thanks.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> You still haven't answered the question:
> 
> Why was clinton responsible for an attack that occurred 8 months into George Junior's term....
> 
> ...



clinton and bush share responsibility for 911


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Clinton made mistakes and missed opportunities.
> 
> Bush let bin ladin get away at tora bora, and Bush has had the full strength of the US government to go after Bin Ladin, to an extent clinton didn't.
> 
> Are you going to hold both men to the same standard, or are you going to say Bush has done a bang up job on getting bin ladin?




I hold them all accountable. Bin Ladin should be dead by now..ALL are responsible.

But especially Bush.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> incident after incident, clinton did nothing. embassies, ss cole,



When clinton DID launch attacks, aka cruise missle attacks, republicans mocked him and laughed at him for it. 

Why did they do that?


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> More americans were killed by terrorists under the Reagan adminstration, Poppy Bush's Adminstration, and Bush junior's adminstration, than under Clinton.
> 
> If you look up the stats, the Clinton adminstration was actually the low point for the amount of americans killed by muslim terrorists.



Really, I thought we were talking about attacks on US soil?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> You still haven't answered the question:
> 
> Why was clinton responsible for an attack that occurred 8 months into George Junior's term....
> 
> ...




First tell me where I said all that, then we can talk. 
You jumped in the pile....I think you go first.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Didn't clinton have four chances to arrest bin laden?  not saying bush is innocent, but clinton always gets away blame free.



Remind me again   What is that quote of yours about someone not being someone else 

Obama is *not* Clinton


----------



## jreeves (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> When clinton DID launch attacks, aka cruise missle attacks, republicans mocked him and laughed at him for it.
> 
> Why did they do that?



Could it because he was using 10 million dollar cruise missles to destroy tents in the desert and using a criminal justice approach to terrorism?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> When clinton DID launch attacks, aka cruise missle attacks, republicans mocked him and laughed at him for it.
> 
> Why did they do that?



i don't know, i would have to see the context  but having a government offer him over and clinton refusing is inexcusable.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> First tell me where I said all that, then we can talk.
> You jumped in the pile....I think you go first.



Okay, so is your position that Poppy Bush was responsible for the 1993 terrorist attacks that occurred 30 days into Clinton's term?


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> clinton and bush share responsibility for 911



I call BULLSHIT!


----------



## jillian (Oct 19, 2008)

jreeves said:


> Could it because he was using 10 million dollar cruise missles to destroy tents in the desert and using a criminal justice approach to terrorism?



No. It's because they were hounding him and spending 70 million dollars of our money to get a blue dress. And any action Clinton took was referred to as "wagging the dog".


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Remind me again   What is that quote of yours about someone not being someone else
> 
> Obama is *not* Clinton



the conversation morphed into who is more to blame for 9/11. bush or clinton.  
read the whole post.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> i don't know, i would have to see the context  but having a government offer him over and clinton refusing is inexcusable.



Well, if you don't remember, you must be pretty young. 

When clinton ordered military attacks on al qaeda, republicans mocked him, laughed at him, said he was grandstanding, and that he was trying to divert from blowjob gate. 

See, republicans were more interested in presidential blowjobs in the 1990s, than they were against attacking al qaeda.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Okay, so is your position that Poppy Bush was responsible for the 1993 terrorist attacks that occurred 30 days into Clinton's term?



 No answer till you do what I ask. Give the proof girl. Put up or shut up.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Well, if you don't remember, you must be pretty young.
> 
> When clinton ordered military attacks on al qaeda, republicans mocked him, laughed at him, said he was grandstanding, and that he was trying to divert from blowjob gate.
> 
> See, republicans were more interested in presidential blowjobs in the 1990s, than they were against attacking al qaeda.



they weren't concerned about clinton lying to a grand jury?


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Well, if you don't remember, you must be pretty young.
> 
> When clinton ordered military attacks on al qaeda, republicans mocked him, laughed at him, said he was grandstanding, and that he was trying to divert from blowjob gate.
> 
> See, republicans were more interested in presidential blowjobs in the 1990s, than they were against attacking al qaeda.



ummmmm think you have that a little bit backwards.....think Bill was the one interested in the blow jobs.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> I call BULLSHIT!



call whatever the hell you like.  I tried to explain the post you're upset about, that it wasn't meant the way you took it.  You ignored it, so now I am a mile past giving a fuck.


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> the conversation morphed into who is more to blame for 9/11. bush or clinton.
> read the whole post.



Then when you are referring to something said .... say it with a quote!  It is there for a reason!

Just like you claiming you meant to _"insinuate  sarcasm"_- in an early post.  If that is what you are doing .... do it or say it!


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> No answer till you do what I ask. Give the proof girl. Put up or shut up.



I can see why you're afraid to answer the question. 

It would make you look like a hypocrite to blame the 1993 attack on Clinton and the 2001 attack on clinton as well. 

You're a partisan hack.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Then when you are referring to something said .... say it with a quote!  It is there for a reason!
> 
> Just like you claiming you meant to _"insinuate  sarcasm"_- in an early post.  If that is what you are doing .... do it or say it!



fine. I'll do that.


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 19, 2008)

Kat said:


> ummmmm think you have that a little bit backwards.....think Bill was the one interested in the blow jobs.




Nice attempt at diversion. 

Can you answer why, when Clinton did order military attacks on al qaeda, many republicans were less than supportive...many claimed it was an unneccessary gimmick. 

Let me see if I have this straight:  you made a big deal of saying clinton should have used military force, but when he did much of your party mocked it and called it a diversion?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> I can see why you're afraid to answer the question.
> 
> It would make you look like a hypocrite to blame the 1993 attack on Clinton and the 2001 attack on clinton as well.
> 
> You're a partisan hack.



maybe you could explain why bush sr should have known about the first wtc attack or why he should have prevented it.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Nice attempt at diversion.
> 
> Can you answer why, when Clinton did order military attacks on al qaeda, many republicans were less than supportive...many claimed it was an unneccessary gimmick.
> 
> Let me see if I have this straight:  you made a big deal of saying clinton should have used military force, but when he did much of your party mocked it and called it a diversion?



doesn't matter what the other party did.  the buck stops with the president. and you havent explained how he was offered bin laden three or four times and refused.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> I can see why you're afraid to answer the question.
> 
> It would make you look like a hypocrite to blame the 1993 attack on Clinton and the 2001 attack on clinton as well.
> 
> You're a partisan hack.




heh..what does that make you? A liar? Would have to be wouldn't it?
I never said anything you have accused me of..you know it, and when I merely ask for proof, you try to ignore, rather than admit it, showing lack of substance or class. So buh-bye. You decide to own up let me know. Then I MAY decide you are worthy of my time.


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Nice attempt at diversion.
> 
> Can you answer why, when Clinton did order military attacks on al qaeda, many republicans were less than supportive...many claimed it was an unneccessary gimmick.
> 
> Let me see if I have this straight:  you made a big deal of saying clinton should have used military force, but when he did much of your party mocked it and called it a diversion?



WOW...one last post to you. You are more nuts than I first thought.
Now I made a big deal?? Where? rotflmao

Advice..seek help..it may not be too late.


----------



## Silence (Oct 19, 2008)

this morning when asked if he were still a republican Powell said YES.  

I'm so tired of people thinking they know what other people's motivations or inner thoughts and feelings are.  It's beyond ridiculous.  Powell has served under THREE Republican Presidents for pity sake.  He's a republican.  Certainly not a neo-con which has come to represent the REpublican party these days but a republican nonetheless.  One that I would 100% support if he ran for office so his endorsement means a lot IMO.


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

Silence said:


> this morning when asked if he were still a republican Powell said YES.
> 
> I'm so tired of people thinking they know what other people's motivations or inner thoughts and feelings are.  It's beyond ridiculous.  Powell has served under THREE Republican Presidents for pity sake.  He's a republican.  Certainly not a neo-con which has come to represent the REpublican party these days but a republican nonetheless.  One that I would 100% support if he ran for office so his endorsement means a lot IMO.



he sat under Clinton too.  why would a true republican consider running in the democratic primary against Al Gore?


----------



## CA95380 (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> he sat under Clinton too.  why would a true republican consider running in the democratic primary against Al Gore?



Because he or she believes what they are doing is the best for the country?  Why don't you get the Repulician/Democrat thing off of your brain?  We all want what is best for the country, no?  I don't give a big rats ass what party they belong to!   Obviously you *do not* 

Was it your Daddy or was it your Mommy that brainwashed you?


----------



## elvis (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Because he or she believes what they are doing is the best for the country?  Why don't you get the Repulician/Democrat thing off of your brain?  We all want what is best for the country, no?  I don't give a big rats ass what party they belong to!   Obviously you *do not*
> 
> Was it your Daddy or was it your Mommy that brainwashed you?



Brainwashed?

you're the one voting for Obama.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 19, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Because he or she believes what they are doing is the best for the country?  Why don't you get the Repulician/Democrat thing off of your brain?  We all want what is best for the country, no?  I don't give a big rats ass what party they belong to!   Obviously you *do not*
> 
> Was it your Daddy or was it your Mommy that brainwashed you?



Well from now on when you trash the Bush Administration be sure to remember to add the disclaimer ( except for powell )


----------



## PeterS (Oct 19, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Well from now on when you trash the Bush Administration be sure to remember to add the disclaimer ( except for powell )



And except for McCain. He added that one...


----------



## Kat (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Brainwashed?
> 
> you're the one voting for Obama.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 19, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> he sat under Clinton too.  why would a true republican consider running in the democratic primary against Al Gore?



What the hell is a "true Republican"?   



> Brainwashed?
> 
> you're the one voting for Obama.



Wow, you are paranoid.   Someone can vote for Obama without being brainwashed.


----------



## elvis (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> What the hell is a "true Republican"?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are paranoid.   Someone can vote for Obama without being brainwashed.




Oh, but it's ok for her to say I am brainwashed because the way I see something?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 20, 2008)

Kat said:


> Prove it.



I don't need to. I know for a fact Bush isn't an intelligence agent. Therefore he did not collect the intelligence. Simple really.


----------



## newpolitics (Oct 20, 2008)

I am so happy about this.  Colin told it EXACTLY like it is.  Coming from a man like that, that's pretty significant.


----------



## Silence (Oct 20, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Brainwashed?
> 
> you're the one voting for Obama.



so you see how shitty this country has turned, you know the results of the last 8 years and you know that McCain is just more of the same Bush policies yet you're the clear headed one by voting to keep us right where we are?     something seems a bit off with that sentiment.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 20, 2008)

Kat said:


> Please *provide proof *that I called everyone that doesn't agree with me a liberal. Do so..or STFU at me..mmm...k??



  Is the pressure getting to you?  Look, we had to put up with your Idiot in the WH for eight years, you should be able to put up with the Democrats for at least 4.

I can't help it if you voted for W twice.  Nothing can change it now.  But you are still probably pretty proud.  You can tell your grandkids you voted for the most unpopular President of all time...twice.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 20, 2008)

JimH52 said:


> Is the pressure getting to you?  Look, we had to put up with your Idiot in the WH for eight years, you should be able to put up with the Democrats for at least 4.
> 
> I can't help it if you voted for W twice.  Nothing can change it now.  But you are still probably pretty proud.  You can tell your grandkids you voted for the most unpopular President of all time...twice.



And who is the bigger idiot? The one who got voted in, or the ones that voted for him??


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> What the hell is a "true Republican"?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you are paranoid.   Someone can vote for Obama without being brainwashed.




not to mention the absurdity of saying the better part of the country is "brainwashed".


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 20, 2008)

Silence said:


> so you see how shitty this country has turned, you know the results of the last 8 years and you know that McCain is just more of the same Bush policies yet you're the clear headed one by voting to keep us right where we are?     something seems a bit off with that sentiment.




This is some of the funniest shit ever. 

Posters who voted for Dumbya not just once, _but twice_, lecturing anyone on who is qualified and prepared to be president.


----------



## KMAN (Oct 20, 2008)

He doesn't even know about Obama's past...  Thinks he was a Christian his whole life... LOL

Newsmax.com  Powell Is Wrong about Obama&#39s Muslim Past


----------



## manifold (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn, 180 posts since I last viewed this thread.  I'm gonna go ahead and assume it's not worth the read.  I bet I can guess what most individuals had to say about it anyway.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

manifold said:


> Damn, 180 posts since I last viewed this thread.  I'm gonna go ahead and assume it's not worth the read.  I bet I can guess what most individuals had to say about it anyway.



Yep

Obama voters=happy

McCain voters=not happy

Others=don't give a hairy rat's ass


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2008)

KMAN said:


> He doesn't even know about Obama's past...  Thinks he was a Christian his whole life... LOL
> 
> Newsmax.com  Powell Is Wrong about Obama's Muslim Past




Here... factchecking good... smears and misrepresentation bad. 

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Search Engine


----------



## manifold (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Yep
> 
> Obama voters=happy
> 
> ...




But how many McCainiacs and Palindrones have proffered that he wouldn't have endorsed Obama if Obama was white?


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2008)

manifold said:


> But how many McCainiacs and Palindrones have proffered that he wouldn't have endorsed Obama if Obama was white?



I think you know that's all over this thread.

McCainiacs and Palindrones? heh....


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

manifold said:


> But how many McCainiacs and Palindrones have proffered that he wouldn't have endorsed Obama if Obama was white?




Why manifold, you really think they would say something like THAT!?!?


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

jillian said:


> Here... factchecking good... smears and misrepresentation bad.
> 
> Urban Legends Reference Pages: Search Engine



Now jillian, don't confuse the right wing smear king with facts. If he read it on the internet, it HAS to be true, right?


----------



## jillian (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Now jillian, don't confuse the right wing smear king with facts. If he read it on the internet, it HAS to be true, right?



But watch him come back and say that he doesn't "trust" snopes either. That seems to be the new extremist thing... try to diminish the factcheckers... that whole "playing the ref" thing. Bizarre, IMO.


----------



## glockmail (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Newsboy hasn't posted this yet, so I thought I would.
> 
> Thoughts?
> ....


 He's black.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

elvis3577 said:


> Oh, but it's ok for her to say I am brainwashed because the way I see something?



That everything is Republican/Democrat and there is nothing in between?   Perhaps brainwashed wasn't a strong enough term, actually.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

KMAN said:


> He doesn't even know about Obama's past...  Thinks he was a Christian his whole life... LOL
> 
> Newsmax.com  Powell Is Wrong about Obama's Muslim Past



As Powell said..._so what_.

Congrats, its scum like you that made him endorse Obama.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

glockmail said:


> He's black.



I'm just curious...was Obama black in the primaries?   Or maybe Powell wasn't black back then?   Why no endorsement then?   Why is it only coming now if race is the issue?


----------



## glockmail (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> I'm just curious...was Obama black in the primaries?   Or maybe Powell wasn't black back then?   Why no endorsement then?   Why is it only coming now if race is the issue?


 I don't think either changed race. Perhaps Powell was supporting Keyes back then, who's much blacker than Obama.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 20, 2008)

jillian said:


> I think you know that's all over this thread.
> 
> McCainiacs and Palindrones? heh....



<hand raised>

Excuse me, but there is another voice here .. not a McCainiac, not a Palindrone .. and I think democratic worship of a Bush insider who didn't have the courage to step up when it mattered to save innocent lives is quite telling.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 20, 2008)

I was smoking a cigarette outside the courthouse this morning.  This black woman walked up and started smoking next to me.  She started talking politics out of the blue.  To no one's surprise she said she was voting Obama.  

I asked her why.  Her response?  "Well I'm not voting for a white person."

I went on to ask her what she specifically likes about him.  She had no idea.  She just kept coming back to race.

Glad to see we have intelligent voters.  Makes you all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I was smoking a cigarette outside the courthouse this morning.  This black woman walked up and started smoking next to me.  She started talking politics out of the blue.  To no one's surprise she said she was voting Obama.
> 
> I asked her why.  Her response?  "Well I'm not voting for a white person."
> 
> ...



I thought 2000 and 2004 dismissed the rumor of *"intelligent voters."*


----------



## Red Dawn (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> I was smoking a cigarette outside the courthouse this morning.  This black woman walked up and started smoking next to me.  She started talking politics out of the blue.  To no one's surprise she said she was voting Obama.
> 
> I asked her why.  Her response?  "Well I'm not voting for a white person."
> 
> ...




Sounds like a made up story. 

Like Joe the Plumber's made up story.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Sounds like a made up story.
> 
> Like Joe the Plumber's made up story.


More likely a vision on his part brought on by too much weed.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ravi said:


> More likely a vision on his part brought on by too much weed.




Why do you think he was at the courthouse?

Can you say "probation officer?"


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Why do you think he was at the courthouse?
> 
> Can you say "probation officer?"


 I need to spread some rep around.


----------



## manifold (Oct 20, 2008)

I was smoking a cigarette outside the office this morning.  This white woman walked up and started smoking next to me.  She started talking politics out of the blue.  To no one's surprise she said she was voting McCain.  

I asked her why.  Her response?  "Well I'm not voting for a black person."

I went on to ask her what she specifically likes about him.  She had no idea.  She just kept coming back to race.

Glad to see we have intelligent voters.  Makes you all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

manifold said:


> I was smoking a cigarette outside the office this morning.  This white woman walked up and started smoking next to me.  She started talking politics out of the blue.  To no one's surprise she said she was voting McCain.
> 
> I asked her why.  Her response?  "Well I'm not voting for a black person."
> 
> ...



I didn't know you were a black woman.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2008)

I am voting for Obama because he is half white.


----------



## Navy1960 (Oct 20, 2008)

Powell was born in Harlem, a neighborhood in the New York City borough of Manhattan in 1937 to Jamaican immigrant parents and was raised in the South Bronx. He also has Scottish, and other ancestries.[1] Powell attended Morris High School, a former public school in The Bronx, New York City, from which he graduated in 1954. While in school, he worked a local shop where he picked up Yiddish from the shopkeepers and some of the customers. He remembers some of his Yiddish to this day.[2] He gained a bachelor's degree in geology from City College of New York attaining a "C" average, according to his 2006 graduation address at Marymount University. He later obtained an MBA from The George Washington University after his second tour in Vietnam in 1971. In 1962, he married Alma, who is now the co-chair of America's Promise. He is the father of Michael Powell, the former chair of the Federal Communications Commission (Michael Powell was known mostly for a public battle with radio host Howard Stern).

Powell's first name is fairly common in the United Kingdom and Ireland but rare in the United States. He pronounces his name "KOH-lin."[3] Public officials and radio and television reporters have used Powell's preferred pronunciation.

In his autobiography My American Journey, Powell mentioned several officers he served under that inspired and mentored him. As a Lieutenant Colonel serving in South Korea, for example, Powell was very close to General Henry "Gunfighter" Emerson. Powell said he regarded this man as one of the most caring officers he ever served under. Emerson reputedly had a somewhat eccentric personality. For example, he insisted his troops train only at night and made them repeatedly watch the television film Brian's Song to promote racial harmony. *Powell always professed, however, that what set Emerson apart was his great love of his soldiers and concern for their welfare.*

 Then Chairman of the Joints Chiefs of Staff Colin Powell, when asked about his military strategy against the Iraqi army in the Persian Gulf War of 1991:
"First we're going to cut it off, then we're going to kill it."

· Powell, from his speech "U.S. Forces: The Challenges Ahead": 
"We owe it to the men and women who go in harm's way to make sure that this is always the case and that their lives are not squandered for unclear purposes."

· "We must not, for example, send military forces into a crisis with an unclear mission then cannot accomplish -such as we did when we sent the U.S. Marines into Lebanon in 1983. We inserted those proud warriors into the middle of a five-faction civil war complete with terrorists, hostage-takers, and a dozen spies in every camp, and said, 'Gentlemen, be a buffer.' The results were 241 Marines and Navy personnel killed and a U.S. withdrawal from the troubled area."

NewsHour Extra: The Powell Doctrine (short version) -- Lesson Plan

I have great respect and great admiration for Gen. Powell, a man that not only came from humble beginnings to rise to the  top of the U.S. Military, but one who believed that when you use Military power it should be used in such a manner as to leave no doubt as to the outcome in any conflict.  I find it not surprising at all that  Gen. Powell would endorse  Barack Obama as  Obama's  foreign policy is more closely aligned with the beliefs that Gen. Powell holds.  On a side note, this is the one person I would not hesitate to vote for , for president of the  United States as  his devotion to his craft and  the honorable way in which the man has served his country has made him more than qualified to be listened too.


----------



## manifold (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> I didn't know you were a black woman.



I'm not.  Where'd you get that from?


----------



## Larkinn (Oct 20, 2008)

glockmail said:


> I don't think either changed race.



Wow, really?   What a revelation.   I misunderestimated you 



> Perhaps Powell was supporting Keyes back then, who's much blacker than Obama.



Umm, pray tell why Powell would be supporting Keyes in the Democratic primary?


----------



## Silence (Oct 20, 2008)

> On a side note, this is the one person I would not hesitate to vote for , for president of the United States as his devotion to his craft and the honorable way in which the man has served his country has made him more than qualified to be listened too.



does his endorsement of Obama make you consider voting for Obama?  Since you seem to hold him in such high regard, does his opinion carry any weight with you that way?  I'm very interested in how and if Powell's endorsement might sway voters.

Powell is also someone I wouldn't hestitate to vote for, even running as a Republican.  I wish he had run in 2000 honestly.


----------



## Navy1960 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silence said:


> does his endorsement of Obama make you consider voting for Obama?  Since you seem to hold him in such high regard, does his opinion carry any weight with you that way?  I'm very interested in how and if Powell's endorsement might sway voters.
> 
> Powell is also someone I wouldn't hestitate to vote for, even running as a Republican.  I wish he had run in 2000 honestly.



Let me say this  Silence, Gen. Powell made me stop in my tracks and take a second look at  Barack Obama. However, I simply cannot  justify two things about Barack Obama, One, his tax program seems to me unwise when the economy is down.  IMHO , I think it very important to  provide incentives  for businesses to stay here and one way to do that is not to raise their taxes. Two, while I am in agreement that healthcare is a  big issue , IMO there are ways to make healthcare insurance to people within the boundries of  congressional responsibilites without mandating  healthcare. If congress was allowed to get into the regulating commerce business , which they are chartered to do, then they can make healthcare affordable to peolpe who wish to purchase it. Three, if his energy policy was more in line with one that I have come to believe is an avenue to  energy independance and makes complete sense to me then it would hold much more appeal. I will say this, I am totally in agreement with  Barack  Obama on his support for Boeing and have great admiration for that as I have a personal interest there.  So to sum up your questions,  Gen. Powell's endorsement made me stop and think about why I was not  voting for Obama yes, I have that much respect for  Gen. Powell but that is on a personal level and I cannot speak for others.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Silence said:


> does his endorsement of Obama make you consider voting for Obama?



For me it doesn't.  I like Powell but I realize he's only supporting Hussein for the same reason Oprah is.


----------



## manifold (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> For me it doesn't.  I like Powell but I realize he's only supporting Hussein for the same reason Oprah is.



Yeah really, if blacks start sticking together like Jews, we'll all be screwed.


----------



## 9 Volt (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> For me it doesn't.  I like Powell but I realize he's only supporting Hussein for the same reason Oprah is.



It's been well-documented that Powell has been disgusted by the direction of the GOP for some time. He even called neconservative special interest groups a bunch of "fucking crazies". Powell is the embodiment of a true, patriotic, old-school Republican, who knows that his party's central focus is on foreign economic reform and he is disgusted by this. Dwight Eisenhower would also be disgusted and would do exactly as Powell has done: Endorse Obama.


----------



## newpolitics (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it speaks volumes that Colin Powell, a distinguished American MILITARY man, has put his name out there to endorse Obama, risking his credibility and his name.  More imporantly, like when McClellan "defected" and wrote that book, Colin was intimately involved with Bush, and still is able to see what Obama may be worth to this country.  This should present doubt to those who bad mouth Obama, and support McCain, and to those who follow the conservative Media such as Fox and believe it word for word.  This is a man of credibility and establishment, and I am so happy that he speaks for truth amidst this environment of chaos.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> For me it doesn't.  I like Powell but I realize he's only supporting Hussein for the same reason Oprah is.





Who remembers that old commercial of the frying pan with eggs in it?



"This is your brain on drugs...."


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Who remembers that old commercial of the frying pan with eggs in it?
> 
> 
> 
> "This is your brain on drugs...."



i like eggs.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

del said:


> i like eggs.



Well, you use yours for the right purpose, if you know what I'm saying.....and I think you do.............


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Well, you use yours for the right purpose, if you know what I'm saying.....and I think you do.............



don't blame me, i voted for Bob.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

del said:


> don't blame me, i voted for Bob.



What about him?


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What about him?



he likes eggs, too.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

del said:


> he likes eggs, too.



They are high in protein you know.


----------



## AllieBaba (Oct 20, 2008)

newpolitics said:


> I think it speaks volumes that Colin Powell, a distinguished American MILITARY man, has put his name out there to endorse Obama, risking his credibility and his name.  More imporantly, like when McClellan "defected" and wrote that book, Colin was intimately involved with Bush, and still is able to see what Obama may be worth to this country.  This should present doubt to those who bad mouth Obama, and support McCain, and to those who follow the conservative Media such as Fox and believe it word for word.  This is a man of credibility and establishment, and I am so happy that he speaks for truth amidst this environment of chaos.



Powell and BUsh parted ways years ago,and they parted because they have fundamental difference of opinions over foreign policy.


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> They are high in protein you know.



nature's perfect food.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

del said:


> nature's perfect food.



I like red beet eggs.....yummy!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stoner said:


> For me it doesn't.  I like Powell but I realize he's only supporting Hussein for the same reason Oprah is.



Well there you go then!  I can tell you are totally Objective about the whole thing, Adolph!


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 20, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Powell and BUsh parted ways years ago,and they parted because they have fundamental difference of opinions over foreign policy.



yes, Powell knew what he was talking about and Booooosh didn't  That is pretty fundamental to me.


----------



## Grismonda (Oct 20, 2008)

This election has a lot riding on the swing-voters, independent and non-committed voters. I think the endorsement, in that context, is fairly significant.

And after the last 2 weeks of ... well whatever it is that the last 2 weeks have been about.. I think it has re-invigorated the Democratic base in that... Powell's endorsement is like a balm of unity and good politics. (lol.. my sentimental streak.. sorry for any offense)


----------



## del (Oct 20, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> I like red beet eggs.....yummy!



nothing beats beets.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 20, 2008)

Grismonda said:


> This election has a lot riding on the swing-voters, independent and non-committed voters. I think the endorsement, in that context, is fairly significant.
> 
> And after the last 2 weeks of ... well whatever it is that the last 2 weeks have been about.. I think it has re-invigorated the Democratic base in that... Powell's endorsement is like a balm of unity and good politics. (lol.. my sentimental streak.. sorry for any offense)



I like your way of thinking!


----------



## glockmail (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> ....
> Umm, pray tell why Powell would be supporting Keyes in the Democratic primary?


 Why would he be supporting anyone in the Democrat primary?


----------



## elvis (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> That everything is Republican/Democrat and there is nothing in between?   Perhaps brainwashed wasn't a strong enough term, actually.



that wasn't what i was implying, sorry for not being clear.


----------



## elvis (Oct 20, 2008)

Larkinn said:


> That everything is Republican/Democrat and there is nothing in between?   Perhaps brainwashed wasn't a strong enough term, actually.



jillian just created a thread called "another real conservative endorses obama." are you going to ask her "what the hell a real conservative is?"

what i was trying to get at is that powell has never really been committed to either party.  I posted a link earlier which stated he had considered running in the democratic primaries in 1996 against Al Gore.  

What i was trying to say in this previous post is that if he were a diehard conservative, he wouldn't have ever considered running on the dem ticket.


----------



## headastate (Oct 21, 2008)

this is all about race. i knew powell was an arab!


----------

